# FS: Maze, Scroll, Rasta, Bright Green Monti, Macro algae



## JTang

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae - $5 ea/small zip lock bag



Neon green monti ($5)
War coral - small frag ($5)
A few zoa frags ($5)

Rasta:
1 head - $10
3 heads - $25

Maze
Small (1") - $10
Large (2"+) - $20












Scroll Coral - $15/frag


----------



## JTang




----------



## JTang

Hammer frags all spoken for.

Bright green monti frags. $5. 4 pcs available

Birdsnest frags:
Top row: $15
Middle row: $10
Bottom row: $5


----------



## JTang

Sold 1 large piece n several small pieces. Can meet up at JL either today or tomorrow.


----------



## JTang

Gauging interest in couple of LPS. If there is enough interest, I will frag them this weekend. 
$15ea. or $25 for both.

Maze









Scroll Coral


----------



## Nicole

Scroll/Cup coral


----------



## JTang

Thanks Nicole!


----------



## JTang

All Rasta are gone. 

Lowered price to clear the rack for maze, scroll frags and maybe some acans... Wanna try out my new bandsaw! Heehe!

Still have:
Neon green monti frag $5
Large Birdsnest frags $5-10
Bright green rhodatics $10
A few random zoas $5

Free Small Birdsnest / leather frags with any purchase. 
__________________


----------



## JTang

Still have a few pieces of birdsnest left and I want the big frag rack out so they are now FREE. Please bring your own bag/container. Pick up in Port Coq today or tomorrow only or they will be Gone!

Also have:
neon green monti ($5)
Bright green rhodatic ($10)
6 headed Candycane ($10)
A few zoa frags ($5)
Leather (free w purchase)


----------



## dino

Great deals but to far for me


----------



## JTang

A few more frags of Rasta available. 
1 head - $15
2 heads - $28
3 heads - $38

Also have a frag (2 polyps) of this. $5


----------



## JTang

Candycane is sold!


----------



## JTang

Still have couple frags of Rasta.

I will be off for 12 days n will be fragging some acans and maze! . It's about time to try out that bandsaw that I bought last month!


----------



## MOLOTO

Hey John. I may have to pick up another Rasta from you. The last didn't make it.


----------



## JTang

MOLOTO said:


> Hey John. I may have to pick up another Rasta from you. The last didn't make it.


The ones in the picture are still available. Every polyp has opened up now. They were fragged over a week ago. 50% off for you! Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Claudia

Oh boy this is why I don't like to come to BCA. U r such a bad influence for me lol dangerous lol


----------



## JTang

Both green rhodactis are gone.

Frags of these guys are now ready to go!

Maze
Small (1") - $10
Large (2"+) - $20










Scroll Coral - $15/frag










*Also have war coral, bright green monti. All $10/frag.
Rasta - $10 (1 head), $25 (3 heads)*

Purplish SPS (2"+) - $15


----------



## JTang

2 small Maze n 2 Scroll pending...


----------



## JTang

Updated 1st Post!

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae - $5 ea/small zip lock bag


----------



## JTang

Im off for 2 days. 
Pick up / meet up available today n tomorrow.


----------



## Claudia

No acans?


----------



## JTang

No, not yet. They don't want to get cut up. They were begging me so I left them alone...
Lol


----------



## Buffer

Wow, you're close! I'm next to Kilmer Elementary. Might have to swing by once my light arrive. Lol


----------



## accordexi

Thx for the frags. Still waiting for the other to be fraged .. hint


----------



## JTang

Buffer: Yeah I live 5 mins from Kilmer. My daughter went to Kindergarten there... 

Accordexi: Thanks for stopping by! PM me if u are interested in anything else.


----------



## JTang

Nuclear Green Palys (3 frags available)

1 head - $5
4 heads - $10
6 heads - $15


These ones are still available:


Rastas:


War Coral:


Green Candycane ($3/head)


----------



## JTang

Single head Rasta now has a baby head. Same old price! . Pick up available Fri, Sat. n Sunday.


----------



## JTang

*Updated List with some even Better Pricing!!!*

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae ($5 ea/small zip lock bag)

Neon Green Monti ($5)

War coral
Small ($5)
Large ($10)

Rasta
1 head + baby ($10) 
3 heads ($25)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10)

Scroll ($10)

Nuclear Green Palys
Single head ($5)
4 heads ($10)
6 heads

Green Candycane 
4 heads ($10)

FREE Leather / Birdsnest with any purchase.


----------



## JTang

*List updated*

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae ($5 ea/small zip lock bag)

Neon Green Monti ($5)

War coral
Small ($5)
Large ($10) 1 frag left

Rasta
1 head + baby ($10) pending...
3 heads ($25) 1 pending... 1 frag left

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10) 1 pending... 1 frag left

Scroll ($10) 2 pending...

Nuclear Green Palys
Single head ($5)
4 heads ($10)
6 heads Sold!

Green Candycane 
4 heads ($10) Both pending...

FREE Leather / Birdsnest with any purchase.


----------



## JTang

*List updated on Jan.23*

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae ($5 ea/small zip lock bag)

Neon Green Monti ($5)

War coral
Small ($5)
Large ($10) 1 frag left

Rasta
1 head + baby ($10) Sold!
3 heads + 2 babies ($25) 1 pending... 
3 heads + 2 babies ($25)
2 heads. ($15)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10) 1 frag left

Scroll ($10) 2 pending...

Nuclear Green Palys
Single head ($5)
4 heads ($10). Pending...
6 heads Sold!

Green Candycane 
4 heads ($10) 1 Sold, 1 pending...

FREE Leather / Birdsnest with any purchase.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JTang

Just took a picture of the Scrolls, fully healed with new polyps growing.


----------



## JTang

*List updated on Jan.27*

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae ($5 ea/small zip lock bag)

Neon Green Monti
Frag on plug ($5). 1 left
Fresh cut - Large ($10)

War coral
Small ($5)
Large ($10) pending...

Rasta
1 head + baby ($10) Sold!
3 heads + 2 babies ($25) 1 pending... 
3 heads + 2 babies ($25)
2 heads. ($15)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10) pending...

Scroll ($10) 2 pending...

Nuclear Green Palys
Single head ($5)
4 heads ($10). Pending...
6 heads Sold!

Green Candycane 
4 heads ($10) 1 Sold, 1 pending...

FREE Leather / Birdsnest with any purchase.


----------



## JTang

I will be at Crystal Mall (by Metrotown) tomorrow 4-6pm. PM me if anyone wants to meet up for some frags. . Trade welcome! Let me know what u got...


----------



## JTang

*List updated on Feb.5*. Birdsnest are gone. Several frags are available again. Buyer backed out due to algae bloom.

Caulerpa Prolifera and Red Macroalgae ($5 ea/small zip lock bag)

Neon Green Monti
Frag on plug ($5). 1 left
Fresh cut - Large ($10)

War coral
Small ($5). Sold!
Large ($10)

Rasta
1 head + baby ($10) Sold!
3 heads + 3 babies ($30) pending... 
3 heads + 3 babies ($30)
2 heads. ($15)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10) 

Scroll ($10) 2 pending...

Nuclear Green Palys
Single head ($5)
4 heads ($10). 
6 heads Sold!

Green Candycane 
3 heads ($10) 

FREE Leather with any purchase.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phormium

Hi JTang, I'm looking for a big piece of neon green Monti, like a big piece, a couple of "fans"/"plates" or whatever you want to call them. Would you be willing to frag a big piece? I'm also trying to find a mini-colny of Nuclear Green Palys (7+ heads).


----------



## JTang

Phormium said:


> Hi JTang, I'm looking for a big piece of neon green Monti, like a big piece, a couple of "fans"/"plates" or whatever you want to call them. Would you be willing to frag a big piece? I'm also trying to find a mini-colny of Nuclear Green Palys (7+ heads).


I will be "breaking" off several large plates tomorrow for my son's teacher. . I will get you couple of large pieces while I'm on it. Nuclear Green is what's left. I won't be fragging any time soon since they grow slow in my tank. This is the first time I fragged them since I got them 2 years ago. First come first serve.


----------



## JTang

*List updated: Feb.8*.

Neon Green Monti
Fresh cut ($5-$20)

War coral ($10) 1 left

Rasta
3 heads + 3 babies ($30)
2 heads. ($15)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10) 1 left

Scroll ($10) 3 left

Nuclear Green Palys
Single head ($5)

Green Candycane 
3 heads ($10) 

FREE Leather with any purchase.


----------



## JTang

*List updated: Feb.11*. 
These are the ones left...

Neon Green Monti
Fresh cut ($5-$20)

Rasta
3 heads + 3 babies ($30)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)
Large - 2"+ ($10) 1 left

Scroll ($10) 3 left

FREE Leather with any purchase.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JTang

*List updated: Feb.11*. 
All Rastas are gone. Lot of nice big green monti left!

Neon Green Monti
Fresh cut ($5-$20)

Maze
Small - 1" ($5)

Scroll ($10) 2 left


----------



## JTang

*List updated: Feb.22*. 
Lot of nice neon green monti left!

Neon Green Monti
Fresh cut ($5-$20)

Green Monti ($5)

Maze ($5). 1 left

Scroll ($10) 1 left


----------

